# Recommendations?



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Before i get started i want to mention I've gone through maybe 10 pages of threads and although i've encountered a lot of information couldn't necessarily find the answers pertaining to some questions i had, some threads also had mixed answers.

Aquarium set-up is a 40G long (48x12x16), eheim 2215 canister filter, AC70 power filter, 200W stealth heater. I would perfer a glass canopy with the light fixture sitting directly ontop of the canopy or just above the canopy on legs on the tanks ends. (btw tank isn't set up yet)

My goal is to have 3-5 plants requiring low to medium lighting (a more modest planted aquarium)

SUBSTRATE

The substrate I purchased is as follows:
http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=109&PROD_ID=01124030010001

It is a thinner substrate and I've read people have had success with certain species of aquatic plants. Come to find out this crushed coral substrate may raise my ph overtime i could always return it and purchase something thats reccomended.

Question 1: I've read of some people using small pots. Are they recommended; especially in thinner substrate?
Question 2: Considering the amount of plants I'm looking to have what substrate would you recommend? Is the substrate i purchased alright? Should i exchange it for just a natural gravel due to the ph increase? Which aquatic plants would you recommend for a thinner substrate?

LIGHTING

I havn't puchased any lighting yet. I've read in previous threads 2 T8 bulbs would be sufficient, although T5 bulbs are recommended. My only concern with many T5 fixtures the intensity of the light (Aquarium will be housing a smaller elong). I have found plenty of DIY's for dimming the light so that could resolve that issue.

A fixture i had my eye on was:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lighting_Light-Fixtures_T5-HO-T5_Aqualight-High-Output-T5-Light-Fixture_7387649_102.html?tc=fish

Question 3: Again taking the set-up I'm going for into consideration would this be overkill? Any other reccomendations?
Question 4: Is a standard florescent strip light sufficient for certain low light plants? (example in link below)

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lighting_Light-Fixtures_Standard-Fluorescent_Deluxe-Single-Fluorescent-Strip-Light_7315201_102.html?tc=fish
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lighting_Light-Fixtures_Standard-Fluorescent_Twin-Tube-Fluorescent-Strip-Light_7317761_102.html?tc=fish

Lastly i've read a lot of posts about just purchasing a fixture from home depot for example (2xT8) bulbs, wondering if its alright to have a fixture like that just sit ontop of a glass canopy or not (obviously depending on the design) or is it recommended to mount it to a wooden canopy in some way (not the route i'm looking to go).

CO2

Question 5: Is it necessary, could i do without it considering the set up i'm shooting for?

I know it's a bit of a read but thanks in advance guys, just dont want to go out and buy stuff then find out what i purchased was completely wrong.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

*Question 1: I've read of some people using small pots. Are they recommended; especially in thinner substrate?*

It's personal preference, but I'm not a big fan of the potted plant look.

*Question 2: Considering the amount of plants I'm looking to have what substrate would you recommend? Is the substrate i purchased alright? Should i exchange it for just a natural gravel due to the ph increase? Which aquatic plants would you recommend for a thinner substrate?*

I would definitely choose another substrate, it's not going to suit your needs and it's better to fix that problem now before the tank is set up than to wait and deal with the hassle. There are tons of options here ranging from cheap play sand or Turface to expensive planted tank substrates such as ADA Aquasoil -- for low light/low tech, I'd probably stick with Turface or something similar.

*Question 3: Again taking the set-up I'm going for into consideration would this be overkill? Any other reccomendations?*

T5HO would DEFINITELY be overkill if you weren't going with pressurized co2

*Question 4: Is a standard florescent strip light sufficient for certain low light plants? (example in link below)*

T8 lighting will definitely suit your needs if you are looking for low tech, but I wouldn't waste my money on those fixtures -- you can get the same type of lighting for about 1/4 of the price at any home improvement store. Just buy a cheap 48" dual T8 shop light and build a canopy/housing or spend a bit more to get a nicer looking fixture that can sit right on the tank -- that would be up to you, but both would be good options.

*Question 5: Is it necessary, could i do without it considering the set up i'm shooting for?*

Definitely not necessary if you are looking for a simple low tech setup -- you will have to select plants based on your setup, but there are plenty of low light plants to choose from.

I just set up a 40 long low tech planted tank this weekend, you can check it out here...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/196454-new-40-long-planted-discus-tank/page__pid__2632311__st__0&#entry2632311


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

e46markus said:


> SUBSTRATE
> 
> The substrate I purchased is as follows:
> http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=109&PROD_ID=01124030010001
> ...


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

Pool filter sand works good ...my plants are starting to grow with not much light at all you should be able to check out the sand from this pic

http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd395/jaysparticus/Jaysb-day2011064.jpg


----------

